# Scored a Cow on the Big D



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Got my first Striper ever at Pennsgrove on the Big D this afternoon. 38", full girth, right back in the water! Bout an hour before high tide. Now I see why you guys chase these things, a real tussel on a nine foot lami with a penn mag. Probably should have started with a short, now I'm hooked! Sorry forgot the camera!

Good Luck All,
BLUESMAN


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice catch buddy! They were tearing them up on this side of the River today!


----------

